# LGB on the Shelves



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Went to a local Train store which does stock our scales and found the shelves full of NEW LGB track and accessories. No rolling stock or motive power.

Was nice to see some shelves filled again.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where! Where?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

By his profile, I would guess Dallas TX.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 05/07/2009 4:17 PM
Where! Where? 

The store is called Discount Model Trains in Addison Texas, just north of Dallas.

I would call then as the website is not complete.


http://www.discountrails.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------

